# jamaican surf fishing



## widgeonpintail (Jan 16, 2005)

has anyone surf fished the south coast of jamaica? i'm going the first week of feb. and any advice on tackle/bait/techniques would be greatly appreciated. not sure what species are in casting range from where i'll be at.the resort we will be at is east of negril. the bottom is sandy right there and slopes gradually. there are patches of turtle grass and some coral clumps that i believe are in casting distance. the water is sometimes a little discoloured as theres a river mouth a little ways down the shore.
thanks for any tips


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Errrrr... Bonefish?

7wt fly rod and some Crazy Charlies


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

you're going to jamaica to fish!?


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

A small 2 hook bottom rig, 1oz sinker fished around docks or lights at nite. Or just on the open beach. I used shrimp off the buffet with small hooks and caught lots of snapper lookin things. If they have any water toys take yer rod out with ya. Or ya could shark fish. The charters down there are pretty cheap, and ya get what you pay for..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

any rocky shoreline down there will hold some generally small fish in the snapper and grouper families. we caught speckled hind and queenfish, and a few other species. If you are near a river mouth you might see some snook, or go up river a bit to find em. They were in the Negril River, but it was pretty polluted with sewage and trash, so look at that before you eat any. I also caught the largest inshore lizardfish I've ever seen...  

Deep water is also not very far offshore, where they catch some king macks and occasional dolphin or tuna.

Don't forget to drink the best coffee in the world while yer there......


----------

